# First bit of intelligent stuff on Facebook



## nickel (Feb 26, 2008)

Επιτέλους, μου έστειλαν κάτι έξυπνο στο Facebook:
According to today's regulators and bureaucrats, those of us who were kids in the 1960s, 1970s and early 1980s probably shouldn't have survived, because our baby cots were covered with brightly coloured lead-based paint which was regularly chewed and licked.

 We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles or latches on doors or cabinets, and it was fine to play with pans. When we rode our bikes, we wore no helmets, just flip-flops and fluorescent 'spokey dokeys' on our wheels.

 As children, we would ride in cars with no seat belts or airbags and riding in the front passenger seat - or the boot - was a treat. We drank water from the garden hose and not from a bottle, and it tasted the same.

 We ate chips, bread and butter pudding, and drank fizzy juice with sugar in it, but were never overweight because we were always outside playing. We shared one drink with four friends - from one bottle or can - and no one actually died from it.

 We would spend several hours building go-carts out of scraps, then go top speed down the hill, only to find out we'd forgotten the brakes. After running into a patch of stinging nettles a few times, we learned to solve the problem.

 We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back before dark. No one was able to reach us and no one minded.

 We didn't have Playstations or Xboxes - no video games at all. No 99 channels on TV, no videotape films, no surround sound, no mobile phones, no personal computers, no DVDs, no internet chatrooms.

 We had friends - we went outside and found them. We played French skipping and rounders, and sometimes that ball really hurt! We fell out of trees, got cut and broke bones, but there were no law suits.

 We played Knock Down Ginger and were actually afraid of the owners catching us. We walked to friends' homes. We also, believe it or not, walked to school; we didn't rely on Mummy or Daddy to drive us to school, as it was just round the corner.

 We made up games with sticks and tennis balls. We rode bikes in packs of seven and wore our coats by only the hood. The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke a law was unheard of they actually sided with the law.

 This generation has produced some of the best risk-takers, problem-solvers and inventors, ever. The past 50 years have seen an explosion of innovation and new ideas. We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility, and we learned how to deal with it all.
 And you're one of them. Congratulations! Pass this on to others who had the luck to grow as real kids, before lawyers and the government regulated our lives for "our own good".

 For those of you who aren't old enough, we thought you might like to read about us.


 And something else to put a smile on your face...
 The majority of students in universities today were born in 1986. The Uptown Girl they know is by Westlife not Billy Joel. They have never heard of Rick Astley, Bananarama, Neneh Cherry or Belinda Carlisle.

 For them, there has always been only one Germany and one Vietnam. AIDS has existed since they were born. CDs have existed since they were born. Michael Jackson has always been white. To them, John Travolta has always been round in shape and they can't imagine how this fat guy could ever have been a god of dance.

 They believe that Charlie's Angels and Mission Impossible are films from the past ten years. They can never imagine life before computers. They'll never have pretended to be the A-Team, the Dukes of Hazzard or the Famous Five. They can't believe a black and white television ever existed. And they will never understand how we could leave the house without a mobile phone.


 Now let's check if we're getting old...
 1) You understand what was written above and you smile.
 2) You need to sleep more, usually until the afternoon, after a night out.
 3) Your friends are getting married/already married.
 4) You are always surprised to see small children playing comfortably with computers.
 5) When you see children with mobile phones, you shake your head.
 6) Having read this, you're thinking of forwarding it to a number of other friends because you know they'll like it too...​ 
Γιά να δω πώς απάντησα στο τεστ:
_ 1) You understand what was written above and you smile.
_Indeed I do and I do._
2) You need to sleep more, usually until the afternoon, after a night out._
Μπα! Πού τέτοια τύχη...
_ 3) Your friends are getting married/already married._
Όχι, κάτι νεούλια, όλα ελεύθερα είναι. Και μια χωρισμένη.
_ 4) You are always surprised to see small children playing comfortably with computers._
Τσου!
_ 5) When you see children with mobile phones, you shake your head._
Συνήθως αιφνιδιάζομαι όταν περπατάνε στο δρόμο και μιλάνε μόνα τους. Bluetooth always catches me unawares.
_ 6) Having read this, you're thinking of forwarding it to a number of other friends because you know they'll like it too..._
Ακριβώς.


----------



## Philip (Mar 3, 2008)

Καλό! We could play in the street because no cars were parked along it and only about one car an hour came by. 

Σε μας, το knock down ginger λεγόταν knock out ginger

Όσο για το τεστ, If someone by themselves says hello or hi! I say hello or hi! before I realise .they're not talking to me...

_BTW: why is your clock about 7 hours fast? Or do the messages get posted before you write them?_


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 3, 2008)

Philip said:


> _BTW: why is your clock about 7 hours fast? Or do the messages get posted before you write them?_


 Please go to User CP > Edit Options and select your time zone. 
If you say our clock is 7 hours fast, does that mean you're in Denver or somewhere in that time zone?


----------



## Philip (Mar 3, 2008)

Όχι, Αγγλία. Ακόμα δεν ξύπνησε το μυαλό μου -μου φαίνεται ότι μπερδεύω αριθμό μέρας με αριθμό μήνα στις ημερομηνίες. Τώρα ώρα για ύπνο πάλι ...


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so old, dammit


----------



## Inertia (Mar 6, 2008)

Κάποτε τα *τσιγαροποτά* ήταν παιχνίδι της αλάνας...ή μόνο εγώ το θυμάμαι;

_so politically incorrect_


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 8, 2008)

E, παίξτε με κι εμένα!
Τσιγαροποτά;
Knock down ginger? (Τι, η μακριά γαϊδούρα;)
Και θα σας πω κι εγώ για τα μηλαρόνια και το τσιλίκ τσομάκ


----------



## crystal (Apr 8, 2008)

Βασικά, εγώ αναρωτιέμαι τι μπορεί να γράφει το αντίστοιχο κείμενο που θα κυκλοφορήσει η δική μου γενιά μετά από είκοσι χρόνια. Αλλά η φαντασία μου δε φτάνει ως εκεί.
Τσιγαροποτά παίζαμε κι εμείς, πάντως. ;)


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2015)




----------

